# Optimal  make.conf for Intel Core 2 Duo T9400

## c707176

Hi, 

can anybody suggest what I should use in the /etc/make.conf as CFLAGS etc. for a Intel Core 2 Duo T9400 to yield optimal performance? The cpu is 2.53GHz and the 6MB cache and 4GB (2 x 2GB, DDR-3 1066MHz) RAM.

Thanks.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you can you this :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

On my box, I use that :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

USE="gtk kde -gnome qt3 qt4 kdeenablefinal nls oss alsa dvd dvdread dvdr truetype avi userlocales cups 

     foomaticdb usb divx ppds unicode jpeg gif png mp3 opengl mpeg real xv quicktime hal dbus pdf"

LINGUAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

```

----------

## c707176

d2_racing, 

what does CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" mean? Does it refer to a 64bit box? I am actually not sure if I have 32 or 64 bit...

And can I use 

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="6G"

 in my case?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, yes you can use 

```

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G" 

```

but you need to actually install ccache before adding these lines to your /etc/make.conf

```

# emerge -v ccache

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, your  CPU is a 64 bits compatible, so you can install your Gentoo box with the AMD64 CD or the SystemRescueCD and boot with the rescue64 options  :Razz: 

Good luck

----------

